
Obama to Expand Gun Background Checks and Tighten Enforcement - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/us/politics/obama-says-he-will-act-on-gun-control-in-coming-days.html?smid=tw-bna
======
DrScump
It would be difficult for the Obama administration to _loosen_ enforcement.

In 2010, for example, there were over 73,000 gun purchase attempt denials[1],
of which over 48,000[1] were _known to be felons and /or fugitives from
justice_ [2]).

The number the Obama administration attempted any prosecution of? 44. [1]

\--

1\. Washington Post, 4/11/13

2\. NCJRS

